# Game #57 (2/28): Orlando Magic @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Orlando Magic (20-35) @ Los Angeles Lakers (28-28)


Date: Tuesday, February 28th
Time: 7:30 pm



Starters

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">K.Dooling</td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Stevenson</td><td align="center" valign="top">G.Hill</td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Howard</td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Battie</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *15.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG* 2.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *12.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.111*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.353*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3
*</td></tr></tbody> </table>

Reserves​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">H.Turkoglu</td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Arroyo</td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Milicic</td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Garrity</td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Kasun</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.8*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>44</td> <td>11</td> <td>.800</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>25-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>37</td> <td>17</td> <td>.685</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.5</td> <td>100.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>30</td> <td>26</td> <td>.536</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>100.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>43</td> <td>12</td> <td>.782</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>23-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-2</nobr></td> <td>94.5</td> <td>87.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>31</td> <td>23</td> <td>.574</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>31</td> <td>25</td> <td>.554</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.4</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="redfont">-0.3</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>30</td> <td>26</td> <td>.536</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>88.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*28*</td> <td>*28*</td> <td>*.500*</td> <td>*16 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*15-11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.4*</td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.3*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>26</td> <td>29</td> <td>.473</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-3.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>25</td> <td>30</td> <td>.455</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>98.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>25</td> <td>31</td> <td>.446</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>10-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.5</td> <td>91.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>24</td> <td>31</td> <td>.436</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>15-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-9</nobr></td> <td>98.4</td> <td>99.1</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>24</td> <td>31</td> <td>.436</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>16-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.4</td> <td>92.3</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>21</td> <td>36</td> <td>.368</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.5</td> <td>106.8</td> <td class="redfont">-5.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>18</td> <td>37</td> <td>.327</td> <td>26</td> <td><nobr>12-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>96.7</td> <td class="redfont">-7.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​ 

Upcoming Games

March 1st - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 3rd - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 4th - vs.







- FSN

March 6th - vs.







- FSN​ <!-- / message --> 
March 8th - @ <!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL
<!-- sig -->​


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why is this stickied?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Say hello to career highs from Darko with 28 (11/11 FG, 1/1 3PT, 4/4 FT), 15 boards, 5 assists, 3 steals, 5 blocks, and 33 Minutes..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook might start in this game but I have a feeling Phil will use Kwame to match up with Dwight Howard.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Cook might start in this game but I have a feeling Phil will use Kwame to match up with Dwight Howard.


That's ok because then the team will struggle to score..  .. Pretty sad.. I dont know what wins us more games.. Cooks offense or Kwame's 'defense'. :clown:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why _was_ this thread stickied?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

who the hell cares?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know what else to say.
But this is a MUST WIN for the Lakers if they want to have any chance in the playoffs.

The other teams are catching up quick to the playoff seeds and this is a must win for them. Next week, they will be battling SA and Detroit, NO, then SA, and if they could win 2 out of 4 games, I would be very very happy about it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Say hello to career highs from Darko with 28 (11/11 FG, 1/1 3PT, 4/4 FT), 15 boards, 5 assists, 3 steals, *5 blocks*, and 33 Minutes..


No. *10 blocks*. You know good and well that Kwame can't take on Darko. :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Say hello to career highs from Darko with 28 (11/11 FG, 1/1 3PT, 4/4 FT), 15 boards, 5 assists, 3 steals, 5 blocks, and 33 Minutes..



HAHAHHAAH, sad but true.. Sad but true. The Lakers will make some superstars tonight!

Lakers should win this one. Easy. So Im taking Orlando by 5. blowout until the end when the Lakers choke 20 point lead away.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> Cook might start in this game *but I have a feeling Phil will use Kwame to match up with Dwight Howard.*


:bsmile: ...and I would love to see Kwame getting posterized every time!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think he'll do fine against Howard because Howard is strickly a post player and I have never seen a post-only player completely own Kwame. Darko is a different story. Something tells me that he is going to go off Brand style(Off the dribble, Jump shots) on us.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Lakers by six

I STILL BELIEVE........I STILL SEE THE LIGHT...Oh wait, thats just a Mack truck....


LETS GO LAKESHOW....VROOOOOOM!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just read that the Magic have lost 8 straight road games? Uh oh...... :dead:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

should be an easy one since dwight howards not playing???


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

If we loose this one I will take the Lakers record out of my sig, it's too depressing for me too see after my posts.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Howard will be playing tonight


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im going to this one! Its my 1st Laker game fellas! Hopefully its a good win!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I just read that the Magic have lost 8 straight road games? Uh oh...... :dead:


aww crap

here we go again...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lakers should win this....the Magic are not very good......


if they play decent they should win this handedly 


damn anyone know if Joel Myers or whatever his name of is gonna be commentating tonight 

AGAIN  


damn he is soooooooo boring 


id rather watch teh game on mute hahah

:curse:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Lakers should win this....the Magic are not very good......
> 
> 
> if they play decent they should win this handedly
> ...


 
uh.... b/c Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith are so wonderfully engaging??? Those guys are the worst! BINGO!

Ask the Sports Broadcasting world how "boring" Joel Meyers is. Since he broadcasts so many sports and BIG games (MNF, Super Bowl, Rose Bowl, etc.) on the radio, I'm sure they'll know who you're talking 'bout. Ask 'em 'bout Lawler and Smith though....hmmm.....yeah.

Good Point.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Im going to this one! Its my 1st Laker game fellas! Hopefully its a good win!


I know youll have fun man..you'll get to to see Kwame vs Darko.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we all know this is a loss...


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Kwame gets at least a 10/10, holds dwight howard to less than 50% and 20 points. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> uh.... b/c Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith are so wonderfully engaging??? Those guys are the worst! BINGO!
> 
> Ask the Sports Broadcasting world how "boring" Joel Meyers is. Since he broadcasts so many sports and BIG games (MNF, Super Bowl, Rose Bowl, etc.) on the radio, I'm sure they'll know who you're talking 'bout. Ask 'em 'bout Lawler and Smith though....hmmm.....yeah.
> 
> Good Point.



I like Meyers, but I hate to admit this.. Fearing attacks.. I think Matt Money Smith is a little more interesting on 570. Him and Thompson work well together, and I love that Matt is brutally honest like Chic.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Lakers should win this....the Magic are not very good......
> 
> 
> if they play decent they should win this handedly
> ...


...Atlanta is not very good yet they beat the spurs


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I like Meyers, but I hate to admit this.. Fearing attacks.. I think Matt Money Smith is a little more interesting on 570. Him and Thompson work well together, and I love that Matt is brutally honest like Chic.


Matt Money Smith does the post game show and Spero Dedes does the radio play by play with Thompson.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Matt Money Smith does the post game show and Spero Dedes does the radio play by play with Thompson.



Wow, are you serious... THose guys sound freaking identical.. Even with there humor. Then I guess I should say I really like Spero Dedes, guy is brutal... Especally when talking about Brown. I love it. I just dont get to hear all that often unless im driving to class or what not.

Speaking of the radio, was anyone else listening to the pregame interview with Phil Jackson? Where Simers was ripping into Phil again with the "How many wins do you think you have been good for today" And "Your getting paid 10 million a year to bring the lakers to the exact same record at this point in time as last year" Then he went on to rip who should be blamed more the players or the coaching when Players don't keep there focus.

Was funny, but I admit I like that Phil doesnt get angry and just answers him sarcastically, but some legitinment questions I think he asked tonight that Phil didn't answer very well.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Some pregame notes:

The Hornets are down 10 to the Sonics early.

Von Wafer scored 11 points in his first NBDL game. Check the Wafer thread for the box score.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh.. Kawme and Mihm on the floor at the same time.. :uhoh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, look at it this way... Instead of Brown we could have Darko. :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So far this looks like Kwame vs Darko in a battle to see who sucks the most. Can't tell who winning right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> So far this looks like Kwame vs Darko in a battle to see who sucks the most. Can't tell who winning right now.



Well, Darko isnt winning yet because he appears to be trying. So Kwame definatly gets the nod right now for just simply standing there at times.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> So far this looks like Kwame vs Darko in a battle to see who sucks the most. Can't tell who winning right now.


 :rofl:

Smush is a bricklayer.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Turiaf hits a jumper off the pass from Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH DARKO REJECTED BROWN! hahhahahahhahhahaaaa


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Darko rejects Kwame again!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

hAHAHA he rejected browna gain! hahahahhahahah


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Darko blocks Kwame for the 3rd time!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn Kwame got owned by Darko


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Kwame Brown play of the year?

I think so.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

How come none of you guys are they to give Kwame props when he makes a good play, your only there to rag on him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> How come none of you guys are they to give Kwame props when he makes a good play, your only there to rag on him.



Because for every good play Brown has, 5 horrible ones follow. Hell I get excited when Brown rarely catches the ball under the post.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> How come none of you guys are they to give Kwame props when he makes a good play, your only there to rag on him.


Yea, at least he tried and sometimes can make jump shot but how can he miss lay up all night long? :dead:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Ronny! Look at him Kwame! i say look at him!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> How come none of you guys are they to give Kwame props when he makes a good play, your only there to rag on him.



Kwame sucks
He is making 7.5 million this year
He is getting owned by DARKO
He plays with no heart
He cost us Caron Butler
He sucks


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

turiaf is kicking some serious azz


----------



## TonYayo (Aug 28, 2005)

14 assits on 18 field goals for the Lakers?
not bad


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least we stepped up the defense tonight.. I mean holding the Magic to 57 percent shooting is very respectible. :dead:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol, look at it this way... Instead of Brown we could have Darko. :biggrin:



lol .. Darko gets no respect right now but by the end of this year there won't be much of a comparison between the two. Darko can play. Really. Soon enough people will get to see that. Kid is outstanding defensively.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf needs all of Kwame's minutes. He SUCKS. Notice the capitalization. I have upped his suckage level.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

JNice said:


> lol .. Darko gets no respect right now but by the end of this year there won't be much of a comparison between the two. Darko can play. Really. Soon enough people will get to see that. Kid is outstanding defensively.



Neither Brown or Darko should have been drafted as high as they where.. Even if Darko gets a little better, he will never be worth the players drafted after him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game is eerily similar to the last game against Boston, except with less offense.

If we don't come out strong in the 3rd Q, I'd expect the Magic to jump all over us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Neither Brown or Darko should have been drafted as high as they where.. Even if Darko gets a little better, he will never be worth the players drafted after him.



That might be true but of course you are talking about one hell of a draft at the top. I do think Darko could potentially get near to Bosh's level but more defensive oriented than offensive oriented like Bosh. But when you are talking about Lebron, Wade, and Carmelo ... nothing wrong with a guy not being on their level. 

Of course, my team didn't draft Darko so I could care less where he was drafted. All I care is we've got him now and he has been playing pretty damned good.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

JNice said:


> That might be true but of course you are talking about one hell of a draft at the top. I do think Darko could potentially get near to Bosh's level but more defensive oriented than offensive oriented like Bosh. But when you are talking about Lebron, Wade, and Carmelo ... nothing wrong with a guy not being on their level.
> 
> Of course, my team didn't draft Darko so I could care less where he was drafted. All I care is we've got him now and he has been playing pretty damned good.



I actually hope he gets good. I've always liked his attitude. I just dont see him being as good as the hype. I can see him being a very consistant defender with some offense off the bench.

He also has something Brown doesnt, Good hands, Heart, and ambition to be something.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Kwame sucks
> He is making 7.5 million this year
> He is getting owned by DARKO
> He plays with no heart
> ...


Different game, same story. I'll bet even Kwame's mom has given up on him at this point.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

why is Ronny on Bench?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> why is Ronny on Bench?



Because Phil is a retard. :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SICK STEAL/DUNK BY LAMAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Right on Howard. Now that was pretty.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wooo hooo Smush


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar posterizes DHow!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Because the squad right now is playing great....
that dunk by Lamar was SICK!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D. Howard posterized by L. Odom! That was AWESOME!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone notice the big smile on Kobes face haha


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

That's what I like to see Lamar!!! Whooo


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nice! we arent losing!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No actually right now in this 3rd quarter we are playing great... past few games we lose in the 3rd


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I actually hope he gets good. I've always liked his attitude. I just dont see him being as good as the hype. I can see him being a very consistant defender with some offense off the bench.
> 
> He also has something Brown doesnt, Good hands, Heart, and ambition to be something.



He'll probably never live up to that draft hype but he won't be coming off the bench too long. He'll probably be starting next year.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

17 point lead as Kwame hits a shot as he fades away.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

see? Kwame can shoot but he cant dunk and lay up, too bad


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

see? Kwame can shoot but he cant dunk and lay up, too bad


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Kwame got a layup to drop!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

you know i am happy but the lakers should be beating orlando by 100 because they are what 15 under 500....but a good performance so far


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow good defense.................


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> you know i am happy but the lakers should be beating orlando by 100 because they are what 15 under 500....but a good performance so far



I keep thinking the same thing in the back of my head.. But im trying to ignore it because its not often the Lakers are actually winning durning the 3rd anymore.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Airball FT By Smush lol... Kobes laughin at him


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HAHAHHAHAHAH Smush with the airball free throw and everyone on the bench and Kobe were laughing.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I keep thinking the same thing in the back of my head.. But im trying to ignore it because its not often the Lakers are actually winning durning the 3rd anymore.


Come on, we lost to Atalanta, charlotte and once lost to the Porland.. :curse: There is no easy game for us now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WOW... that was Kwame??


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kawme caught the ball in mid air and put it in.. Ok now I know for sure that magic is pathetic.. Just kidding. :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol nice steal by Smush...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

See what sucks is seeing Brown play like this.. Because for a second you kind of get your hopes up that maybe he is actually improving.. Only to have them thrown to the ground from the top of a cliff when Brown goes for a 1 point, 2 rebound in 24 minute stat line in the next game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

18 point lead and I want to see some playing time for Bynum before this game is over.

EDIT: Andrew got 1.3 seconds of PT to end the quater.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was the oddest laugh ive heard in a LONG time


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

My man Ronny is kicking magic's Azz man


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame Brown still sucks.

But we're playing better, so that's a positive. We live to not be below .500 another day.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We losing our lead but kobe as usual take over the game now


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe shoots 3s from so far as if their nothing....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not exactly the best finish, but at least Kobe was there to clean up the poor defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

6 players in double figures, when was the last time we have this kind of game? uh well it is only the Magic


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook had more points than Odom again. Kwame and Ronny also combined for 22 points in 34 minutes.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Good game, but they are going into Portland next game (Good thing Ruben is not there anymore so Kobe should dominate)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We need to win the next two games to get our confidence up going against Detroit and San Antonio.

Ronny played great tonight...10pts, 4rbs. Same with Kwame...11pts, 4rbs.

That dunk by Lamar was just insane, and I'd say one of the best we've had this year. Almost up there with Bynum's dunk on Shaq. What's up with Dwight Howard? The dude just likes letting our guys posterize him.

Kobe's shot at the end...


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Great game. Although it was against a weaker team in the NBA, a Win is a Win.

Now, they must beat Portland tomorrow.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ych said:


> Great game. Although it was *against a weaker team* in the NBA, a Win is a Win.
> 
> Now, they must beat Portland tomorrow.


Please don't remind us. Let us enjoy the win (Boston was a 'weaker team' and we still lost)


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

To me this team is 1 game under .500 because you know SA and DET will be losses. They need to at least win 1 of the next 2 even though they should win them both.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> To me this team is 1 game under .500 because you know SA and DET will be losses. They need to at least win 1 of the next 2 even though they should win them both.


Yep, I agree.
They are playing the SA 2 games in 1 week. 
The next two games is a must win for the Lakers no excuses. 
After they are finished with the SA and Detroit game, they are facing the NO, which is a must win for them. By beating them, they have a chance to get within the 7th seed. Then, they will have the play the 2nd game against the Spurs once they are done with the NO.

If the Lakers can beat 1/3 games when facing the SA or Detroit during those 3 games, I would be very happy. Hopefully, we will see some kind of miracle like when Kobe took over the Dallas game for 62 points in the 3rd.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

At the start of the second half, I said SMUSH! WATUP! to smush, he gave me a head nod, I turned around and showed him my Parker jersey, and he smiled and looked like he got excited haha.. next thing he does is knock the first shot he took down, then pulled off a crazy up and under. 

Do you think that was the first time he's ever seen himself on a jersey? Maybe that motivated him? ....

.. Anyways it was the most exciting thing of my life haha..

BTW MY RECORD AT THE GAMES I'VE BEEN TO: 2-0 yayuhhhh


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> At the start of the second half, I said SMUSH! WATUP! to smush, he gave me a head nod, I turned around and showed him my Parker jersey, and he smiled and looked like he got excited haha.. next thing he does is knock the first shot he took down, then pulled off a crazy up and under.
> 
> Do you think that was the first time he's ever seen himself on a jersey? Maybe that motivated him? ....
> 
> ...


 Get this man season tickets.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Get this man season tickets.


haha right, Teezy i beg you to go to all our games left!! Please.. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Ha-haaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Ay I Wish That Would Be Tight!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

so do you think that was the first time Smush has ever seen a jersey of himself?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was at the game too Teezy! It was my 1st Laker game. Im 1-0 Great win tonight guys. Smush showed up today and Ronnie gave us some much needed energy. Hes already one of my favorites! Odoms dunk was friggin awesome and that reverse by Smush was poetry in motion. I feel so sorry for Dwight Howard. 1st Kobe now Odom. My money is on Smush next! Kobe was his usual self and we as a team had a good offensive game all around. Some balanced scoring by everyone. I tried to keep a steady eye on Odom and I noticed that he does do a lot of on the court that really helps this squad. I could of sworn that Odom pulled down like 8 or 9 rebs in a five minute stretch during the 3rd qtr just simply because he was working the glass like a madman. Got a chance to see Bynum up close! That guy is gonna be a monster once he puts on some muscle! Hes huge! Kwame had a decent night but you can see that he still is nervous out there. Its like he tries to overcompensate when hes making a move to the basket and he ends up fumbling the ball. I really do think that Phil should call some more plays to get that little mid range jumper falling for Kwame. He has a nice stroke. (dont laugh guys, im serious). Watching Kobe working up close, you really do see that he is very much a leader out there. i dont think i could remember a play that occured when Kobe at least wasnt calling out the floor plan for the others. Or pointing out where they were supposed to be in the triangle. I can remember one play in particular where Bynum was supposed to come out and set a pick but he came out a little late and Kobe got into him. Nothing drastic at all just some let him know that where he was supposed to be. The youth on this team is VERY apparent. I saw a play where the ball was swung around and Sasha wasnt ready for the pass when it came resulting in a turnover. Just basic mistakes like that play were what made the youthfulness of this team stand out. but on the bright side of that, this team really does have a lot of potential. If everythig goes right, we can do some serious damage. And im spent!! What a night!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

It seems like the team refuses to go below .500 lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	27 	5-8 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	2 	5 	0 	1 	0 	4 	12 
Odom 	38 	2-6 	0-1 	4-4 	2 	12 	5 	4 	2 	0 	3 	8 
Mihm 	21 	6-12 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	1 	4 	12 
Parker 	34 	6-12 	1-4 	4-5 	0 	1 	7 	0 	3 	0 	5 	17 
Bryant 	44 	11-20 	4-9 	2-2 	1 	4 	8 	2 	3 	0 	2 	28 
George 	16 	1-5 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	6 	1 	0 	0 	1 	4 	2 
Turiaf 	13 	4-5 	0-0 	2-2 	2 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	10 
Bynum 	8 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Green 	3 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Brown 	20 	5-9 	0-0 	1-4 	3 	4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	11 
Vujacic 11 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	3 	0 	0 	2 	0 
S. Medvedenko 	DNP - Coach's Decision
L. Walton 	DNP - Coach's Decision
A. McKie 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	235 	41-80 	5-15 	15-19 	12 	38 	31 	10 	9 	2 	27 	102 
Percentages: 	  .512 	.333 	.789 	  	Team Rebounds: 3
```


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"At the start of the second half, I said SMUSH! WATUP! to smush, he gave me a head nod, I turned around and showed him my Parker jersey, and he smiled and looked like he got excited haha.. next thing he does is knock the first shot he took down, then pulled off a crazy up and under.

Do you think that was the first time he's ever seen himself on a jersey? Maybe that motivated him? ....

.. Anyways it was the most exciting thing of my life haha..

BTW MY RECORD AT THE GAMES I'VE BEEN TO: 2-0 yayuhhhh"



ahhh thats tight man :biggrin: good for you :banana: 


damn how close were you sitting ? :biggrin: 


if Lamar Odom can be as aggresive as he was this game....good things can happen with this team...

and if Kwame gives some good mins, without turning it over or missing wide open layups....


he just needs to finish near the hoop...n with Kobe of course...this team can for sure sneak into

the playoffs... :cheers:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> It seems like the team refuses to go below .500 lol


Well at least they're dedicated to doing SOMETHING

And i didnt know Ronny had that much range, man, if this guy develops......


----------

